# 2013 Ram 2500 problems with 8.4an screen



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Anybody have problems with the 8.4an screen shutting off or freezing up while plowing,finally got to plow with the truck the last couple of days,not sure what the issue is but guessing it has something to do with the back and fourth and the back up camera turning on and off? Had the radar screen freeze up and the nav wasn't working today never had a problem with it till i started plowing! It will reset if you shut the truck off for a couple of minutes but thats a real pain! Its going in tomorrow to check for any updates. Just wondering if anyone else has had any issues?


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine does something similar. But for me it's the camera freezing up and causing me screen to have that static like s TV with no signal when I go in reverse. Once it thaws or dries it's fine. Happens every time I plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No problems with mine, but it has gone in for several software updates since I've had it, probably three of them.


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

software up to date ? 14.25 something like that

running strobes ? if my strobes on it will flicker image depending on pattern


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

They did put the latest software in it but after I left with it I realized my nav still wasnt working which screws with my weather radar screen aswell so it has to go back on friday.Good news is I extended my warranty to 5 years 60,000 miles for $615.00 with a $100.00 deductable


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Where did you buy? I got a 6 year 100K warranty with a 50.00 deductible.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Chrysler warranty Benoy motors Woodstock,bought some trucks over there over the years they have always treated me fair! Definitely makes me feel a little better with the electronic issues!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

FSUPERDUTY;1921689 said:


> Chrysler warranty Benoy motors Woodstock,bought some trucks over there over the years they have always treated me fair! Definitely makes me feel a little better with the electronic issues!


I hauled a truck there for a local business that needed a transmission. They didn't like that it was tuned/deleted and said the transmission it needed would be $7k (aisin trans since it was a cab and chassis) and they offered a warranty on it but basically said they wouldn't honor it in the future anyway since the truck was modified. 

Took the keys and drove it the mile to another shop after Benoy told me it wouldn't even move out of the parking spot it was in. $4500 or so later they had a better warranty, upgraded internals, and a quicker overall turn around time.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Modified trucks seem to be a sore spot with most dealers these days(not all) In a lot of ways I don't blame them.Independent shops are generally cheaper but my experience especially with transmissions seem to be more troublesome than a factory rebuild.Hopefully it will work out for your friend.Considering I didn't buy my truck there they have been treating me well. The list price on the warranty was $820.00 Tim offered it to me for $615.00 and jumped on it. I feel like it was a gift for a chrysler warranty That I can use anywhere. I don't think there is anything on my truck that is electrical that I could fix for $615.00 other than maybe a bulb?


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Update Getting a new radio installed tomorrow. The Nav can't seem to stay working!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

New radio installed every thing is working! Just need snow for the true test. Ill update if we ever get any?


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

FSUPERDUTY;1942133 said:


> New radio installed every thing is working! Just need snow for the true test. Ill update if we ever get any?


Was the new radio the fix?


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Plowed twice did have the screen go black once otherwise all seems well


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

FSUPERDUTY;1950728 said:


> Plowed twice did have the screen go black once otherwise all seems well


Do you think it's a power issue? As in too much power drain from running the plow consecutively or long periods of time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a 2014 and no problems yet. 

It froze once, not while I was plowing, on the phone screen. I think it was the Bluetooth though.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

bazjeepers;1967504 said:


> Do you think it's a power issue? As in too much power drain from running the plow consecutively or long periods of time.


 No I don't think its a power issue? I just think it doesn't like all the back and fourth switching between the camera and what ever is on the screen at the time.


----------

